# Question. What's the best slingshot to make out of HDPE?



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm highly considering making the Vulcan Pistol alingshot out of HDPE but I want your opinion on what's the best slingshot (what's the most powerful, and most strongest) to make out of HDPE?

Here's the Vulcan Pistol Slingshot for reference.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The most powerful sling shot is the one with the most powerful bands. HDPE is suitable for most any design. The power of the sling shot then will rely on your personal ability to effectively draw and accurately shoot the desired bands. Start light and learn shooting fundamentals first. Progressively add more power later. That is the fastest way to success.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got a template on the template section for a thick HDPE billet but there are other templates there that'll work fine. Be SURE to inspect the bock/billet for excessive bubbles or visible faults. HDPE from different sources often times does not want to bond well and results in weak zones along fuse lines...if it doesn't fuse properly. Some HDPE is harter to melt, others bubble. It's not consistent unless you get HDPE from the same article. If you find new and cheap HDPE articles, try only that. I've had 1 excellent melt and one swiss cheese one, for which I had to fill endless bubbles.

If you buy a piece of HDPE sheet, get 1 inch thick if you want plenty of ergo, or 1/2 to 3/4 for semi ergo and pocketable.

Look over you'llshootyoureyeout (member) gallery, he's one heck of an HDPE maker.


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll make some TTF shooters from HDPE. Cuz wood is a little bit weak for most of the TTF templates(in my opinion)


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Like tree fork said...you can make almost any slingshot from HDPE. The main thing is how thick you make your blank. And to add about Susi's reply...melt your plastic in layers. I add quite a bit to my mold, let it melt and then I take the mold out, put parchment paper over the molten HDPE and use an end of a foot long 2x4 to squish it down. Add some more raw HDPE and repeat. It usually takes me about 3 layers to get a mold about 3/4" thick. Then when the final layer is melted through, add your "lid" clamp down and wait about 2-3 hours for it to cool. Using this method I have not had any bubbles in my molds using all types of sources of plastic.

Here is one I just finished. It's made from milk jugs (white) a Maxwell House coffee container (red) and a laundry detergent bottle (purple). All fused well and the slingshot is very strong! As you can see I cut slits in my forks to mount the bands TTF. This one is about 5/8" thick and even less if you factor in the cuts on the forks (thickness of cut to edge of fork). As you can see I strung it up with double banded 1" TBG. I think the HDPE handles it better than me! It holds up to it fine...but I'm such a wuss it's about the max draw weight I can handle without a wrist brace! The little red thing in the forks is a removable arrow rest...idea I stole from MJ  And I will add this thing shoots arrows just fine!


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

I think I'll use the Vulcan slingshot for my HDPE slingshot. How think of a piece of wood should I use to make the mold out of? Right now I have a price of wood about an inch think (cause the forks need to be raised due to the Vulcan's design (you hold the Vulcan like a pistol for those who don't know) and my tactic will be to cut out the mold, line the insides with nonstick baking paper, then melt the HDPE in a separate tray, take the melted HDPE and press it into the mold and cool it slowly (see the video I linked to see what I'm talking about). Does that sound like a good plan to making me slingshot? Any other tips or ways I should do it?

video:


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

I think I'll use the Vulcan slingshot for my HDPE slingshot. How think of a piece of wood should I use to make the mold out of? Right now I have a price of wood about an inch think (cause the forks need to be raised due to the Vulcan's design (you hold the Vulcan like a pistol for those who don't know) and my tactic will be to cut out the mold, line the insides with nonstick baking paper, then melt the HDPE in a separate tray, take the melted HDPE and press it into the mold and cool it slowly (see the video I linked to see what I'm talking about). Does that sound like a good plan to making me slingshot? Any other tips or ways I should do it?

video:


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

I think I'll use the Vulcan slingshot for my HDPE slingshot. How think of a piece of wood should I use to make the mold out of? Right now I have a price of wood about an inch think (cause the forks need to be raised due to the Vulcan's design (you hold the Vulcan like a pistol for those who don't know) and my tactic will be to cut out the mold, line the insides with nonstick baking paper, then melt the HDPE in a separate tray, take the melted HDPE and press it into the mold and cool it slowly (see the video I linked to see what I'm talking about). Does that sound like a good plan to making me slingshot? Any other tips or ways I should do it?

video:


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Your idea sounds good, but too complicated. If your talking about a mold that is already in the shape of the slingshot, forget about that idea. The stuff shrinks as it cools and it will not look good. Just get you some simple non-stick baking pans and use those. I bought 2 from a dollar store (the ones I bought are 7 1/4" by 7 1/4"). Melt your HDPE in the pans and make a "blank" of plasitc. Then cut your slingshot out of the blank and shape as needed. Can Opener has a three part series about working with the stuff that is very informative. He uses plastic buckets that to me look like they melt much better than the "trash" plastic I use, but if you press it down as you mellt it (as I described above) you should still get some solid workable blanks.


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

Okay that sounds like a good idea (the tactic of just making a sheet instead of pressing it into a mold) but how think of an HDPE sheet should I build?

also I apoligize for posting the same comment three times. I posted it using my iPod and it said my comment wasn't posting and apparently it posted itself three time. I wasn't spamming.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

You might be interested in this thread also, about thickness of HDPE.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Taxi Cab you are asking some good questions, but there really is no one perfect answer. I have made some from 1/8" thick to 1" thick. How thick should you make it...well as thick as you want! 3/4" seems to be a good starting point. Also the stuff shrinks a lot when melting and cooling. Even after I have done quite a few molds, I can only guesstimate how thick it will turn out...I can't get it to a pre-set perfect thickness. The bottom line is read up on the post about it. This site has the most info about HDPE you will find on the web. There is a 35 page thread about it, Can Opener made a great series of videos about it. If you don't have a general understanding from that, not sure what to tell you. Like almost anything that is a new process...you just have to do it! You will learn and understand it's properties and how to work with it, but you need to start somewhere.

Plus the stuff is free...don't be afraid...if you f-up a few molds...no big deal. Take is as a learning experience.


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Urban and Nobodo for the help. Now I just need to know who sells ther and gold the cheapest and the best pouch design then I'll be set for the HDPE Vulcan.


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

Bump for HDPE question.

I just got 2 plastic cutting boards (one green, one purple) because I hear that plastic cutting boards are made from HDPE. Is this true (also I forgot what brand the cutting boards are if that helps)


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

Turns out that my cuttings boards are made from polypropylene so I'm sad now. I think I'll hit up a local recycling center to see if they'll give me some free HDPE.


----------



## Taxi CAB (Jan 3, 2015)

Turns out that my cuttings boards are made from polypropylene so I'm sad now. I think I'll hit up a local recycling center to see if they'll give me some free HDPE.


----------

